# Chaos Warband half term event



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

At our local GW they are doing a thing in which the following rules apply:
1) Make a champion- starts of with no stats and only the IC and Champion of Chaos rules. 1pt for a stat, must have at least one in each category then 5 pts for a special rule. 
The rules allowed are ones such as acute senses, fleet, concussive, counter attack, daemon fear, FNP, FC, hammer of wrath, Hit and run, IWND, monster hunter, outflank, rampage, shrouded, smash, stubborn zealot.

2) 750pts of army, wi no restrictions on which models, eg you could have Genestealers led by Abaddon in a Night Scythe.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Spend the 100 or so points to make your champ WS10 S10 T10 W10 I10 A10 Ld10 Sv2++ (increase the daemon 5++ rather than worry about armor) give him daemon fleet, and smash

Spend some points on a delivery system. Probably a Storm Raven.

Spend the rest on plague marines or a horde to get some bodies.


----------

